# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  Niepokojące uczulenie na dloniach, pilnie proszę o pomoc!!

## AdReNaLiNa

Witam. Mam problem, który sprawia mi trudność w codziennych czynnościach. Chodzi o moje dlonie - na ich zewnętrznej stronie występuje dziwne uczulenie w postaci wysypki, bardzo bolesnej zresztą, skóra jest twarda, nabrzmiała, zaczerwieniona i sucha tak bardzo że nawet gdy wkladam ręce do letniej wody by pomóc sobie w bólu skóra wcale się nie nawilża i zostaje nadal taak samo sucha i twarda. 
Cała historia zaczęła sie jakoś od jesieni dwóch lat wstecz. pamietam że było wtedy bardzo wietrznie a ja nie nosilam rekawiczek, bo jesienią rękawiczek sie nie nosi prawda? :Smile:  skóra na dłoniach, zwłaszcza na prawej, zaczęła mi sie strasznie przesuszać, potem pękać ( najbardziej bolalo gdy pękała między palcami), swedzieć i piec zarazem, wszystko naraz! używalam wtedy tylko zwyczajnego kremu nivea, ponieważ jest tłusty i uważałam że przynosi mi ulgę a zarazem chroni przed tym by skóra byla sucha. Przez długi okres czasu miałam spokój, nic mnie nie bolało, nic nie występowalo na dłoniach, aż do tej zimy. Kiedy przyszla pora mrozów skóra zaczęła "bąbelkować". Ropne chrostki pokryły zwłaszcza prawą dłoń, piekielnie swędziały i bolały. Stopniowo krostki zaczęły pękać i wylewała się z nich jakby woda, cos wlaśnie tej konsystencji, skóra zaczęła sie wysuszać, pekać, swędzieć, piec, nie moglam ruszać palcami bo sprawiało mi to olbrzymi ból. Cala zimę walczyłam z tym uczuleniem, w sumie nawet po jakims czasie zaczęła piec mnie zewnętrzna skóra stóp, ale była tylko zaczerwieniona. Nie byłam u lekarza, wiem mój błąd, ale czytałam na wielu forach o uczuleniach i moje objawy pasowały do nadwrażliwosci na zmianę temperatur. Pytałam moją ciotkę, która jest pielęgniarką, czy może to być prawda, zgodziła się. Poradziła bym uzywała kremy rozgrzewające i smarowała nimi dlonie przed kazdym wyjściem. Tak też robiłam, ale nie pomagalo to zbytnio. Przeprowadziłam sie teraz do UK i tutaj to uczulenie dopiero daje mi w kość. Wystarczy że wytrę kurze ( mam gumowe rękawiczki na dłoniach ), a po kilkdziesięciu minutach na dloniach wychodzi wysypka coś jakby pokrzywka, swędzi, piecze, boli, skóra jest sucha i twarda, tak jak wcześniej pisalam. Pojawia sie nawet taka delikatna za nadgarstkiem, w miejscu gdzie skóra jest delikatna i gladka. W pracy uzywamy m.in. Desguard, ale oczywiscie obowiązkowo każde z nas ma rękawiczki. No mnie nawet po tym środku wychodzi uczulenie, nawet gdy mam rękawiczki. Nie wiem juz co robić, sprawi mi to wielki klopot bo ręce przykuwają wzrok innych ludzi, ręką witamy się, rękoma pomagamy sobie w codziennych czynnościach. Ja wstydzę sie swoich rąk, wyglądają wstrętnie, widac że są zmęczone i znszczone. Po kazdej toalecie myję dokładnie ręce, po każdej czynności równiez. Mam "fetysz" mycia rąk, uważam że ręcę zawsze muszą byc czyste :Smile:  
Czy sa jakieś maści, kremy bądź tabletki które moga mi pomóc? Może są jakieś domowe sposoby na cos takiego? Nie wiem juz co zrobić, chcialabym lekarza zostawić już na ostateczność i pomóc sobie póki jeszcze mam na to siłę :Smile:  jesli będzie taka potrzeba mogę pokazac zdjęcie. Czekam na pilną i pomocną odpowiedź :Smile:

----------


## Karaoke

Za poważne masz zmiany na dłoniach żeby poszukiwać pomocy w necie - konieczna jest wizyta u dermatologa i zażywanie silniejszych leków dostępnych na receptę. Mogę Ci jedynie podać domowy sposób na mycie rąk - rozgotowane na papkę płatki owsiane /to nie żart/.

----------


## AdReNaLiNa

Myslisz, że mi ta papka w jakis sposób pomoze? Hmm.. tylko że ja do PL narazie nie mam zamiaru jechac własnie. Wybieram sie dopiero w marcu, a do tutejszych lekarzy nie mam zaufania, poniewaz na wszystko wciskaja paracetamol :x Miałam nadzieje na to że uda mi się pohamować alergię ( bo to już chyba jest alergia prawda?) tymczasowo jakims kremem bądź maścia :Smile:

----------


## Karaoke

W PL jest dostępny bez recepty krem z hydrocortizonum - może u siebie znajdziesz coś takiego. A tę papkę to stosowała z zalecenia dermatologa moja mama gdy miała potężne uczulenie - więc sposób sprawdzony.

----------


## AdReNaLiNa

Popróbuję :Smile:  zobaczymy co z tego wyjdzie :Big Grin:  dziękuje za pomoc :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak dla mnie to atopowe zapalenie skory,ja mam podobne objawy,bardzo ciezko sie to leczy moj organizm bardzo szybko sie uodparnia na leki

----------

